# Manolas al Napoli, è fatta. Alla Roma Diawara



## juventino (26 Giugno 2019)

Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2019)

Gran colpo del Napoli.


----------



## First93 (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



Diawara vale 18 milioni? In che film? Ma la Roma ha intenzione di finire nella parte destra della classifica l'anno prossimo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



Fantastico affare del Napoli che crea una coppia splendida in difesa.


Disastro totale della Roma che cede un giocatore chiave e prende un giocatore che a Napoli ha perso tre anni di carriera.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



Manolas-Koulibaly.

James Rodriguez.

Enniente, le prime due posizioni sono confermate anche per il prossimo campionato. Con buona pace di tutti i Gonders che vorrebbero l'In**r a giocarsi lo scudo con i gobbi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2019)

Diawara 18 milioni ragazzi, siamo alla follia, un buono a niente

Manolas invece grande colpo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Giugno 2019)

A me Diawara piaceva. Bisogna capire che giocatore è diventato.. sicuramente Manolas è una bella perdita per la Roma.. a una cifra neanche cosi alta..


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



Mano las e Koulibaly formano una coppia formidabile, possono permettersi di giocare uno contro uno ,e possono alzare moltissimo la difesa difficilmente a campo aperto perdono i duelli, peccato almeno uno veloce poteva farci comodo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



molto bene per noi visto che la Roma è la principale contendente al quarto posto insieme a noi. La Roma perde il suo pilastro di difesa e probabilmente anche Dzeko a breve.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ad oggi ci sono tre squadre palesemente superiori, l’Inda per Conte non per altro, ma noi siamo così fenomeni che l’anno prossimo faremo l’ennesima azione di beneficienza e lasceremo il quarto posto a una squadra a catso, tipo boh, il Brescia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2019)

cioè Meret Malcuit Koulibaly Manolas e Ghoulam ?
direi che punto su Meret il prossimo anno


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Giugno 2019)

Acquisto splendido per il Napoli, al quale bastano altri 2 puntelli, un esterno sinistro e un trequartista/seconda punta. Se prendono Lozano e James è già un ottimo mercato per loro.

P.s. Diawara ha fatto malissimo a Napoli, ma intanto, siccome è giovane, l'han preso a 14 e rivenduto comunque a 18 facendo una gran plusvalenza.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Giugno 2019)

koulibaly è già impacchettato verso la premier


----------



## Andre96 (26 Giugno 2019)

Ma quindi Kessie vale 20 M? Ah ok.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Giugno 2019)

Fino alla fine speravo l'avessimo preso noi.


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2019)

Il Dela non lo fa per lo scudetto ma solo perchè spaventato dall'ascesa dell'Inter, quel secondo posto Champions sicuro è essenziale mantenerlo e non vuole rischiare nulla


----------



## Milanista di Milano (26 Giugno 2019)

Napoli - Manolas
Juve - De Ligt
Inter - Godin

Milan..... Kabak

già provo compassione per Giampaolo


----------



## Pit96 (26 Giugno 2019)

Se hanno preso Diawara vuol dire che non prenderanno Veretout? O Veretout è più mezzala?
Se così fosse vorrebbe dire che (ahimè), è molto probabile che verrà da noi. A questo punto però dovremmo offrire poco sia alla Fiorentina che al giocatore visto che non ci sono altre pretendenti. Se il giocatore vuole venire da noi che venga alle nostre condizioni (per me non dovrebbe prendere più di 1,5M) altrimenti se ne stia alla Fiore a prendere anche meno
Detto questo, continua a non convincermi

Comunque il Napoli se non vende Koulibaly sta preparando un ottimo mercato


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> koulibaly è già impacchettato verso la premier



No è Albiol che se ne va in Spagna, è già stato preso dal Villareal.

Il Napoli forma la coppia di centrali secondo me più forte d'Europa ora.
Se sono in forma sono praticamente insuperabili.
Se prendono James e Lozano poi...tanta roba.
L'anno prossimo vedo una lotta decisamente a 3 tra inter juve e napoli, parimerito.
Diawara 18 mln....dopo 2 stagioni praticamente da riserva, questo vuol dire essere una squadra da alta classifica, io tuoi giocatori non perdono mai valore anzi...


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No è Albiol che se ne va in Spagna, è già stato preso dal Villareal.
> 
> Il Napoli forma la coppia di centrali secondo me più forte d'Europa ora.
> Se sono in forma sono praticamente insuperabili.
> ...



Mi immagino André Silva, che appena vedrà questi due colossi rinuncerà direttamente a provare ad entrare in area di rigore


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



La Roma pare stia smobilitando...vediamo dopo il 30 giugno quando potranno spendere.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2019)

Vuoi vedere che Aurelio si è messo in testa di fare lo sgambetto a Maurizio quest'anno ?


----------



## uolfetto (26 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No è Albiol che se ne va in Spagna, è già stato preso dal Villareal.
> 
> Il Napoli forma la coppia di centrali secondo me più forte d'Europa ora.
> Se sono in forma sono praticamente insuperabili.
> ...



si che albiol è ceduto lo so. io penso che una cessione importante la faranno. vedremo.


----------



## RojoNero (26 Giugno 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il Dela non lo fa per lo scudetto ma solo perchè spaventato dall'ascesa dell'Inter, quel secondo posto Champions sicuro è essenziale mantenerlo e non vuole rischiare nulla



cosa cambia tra secondo,terzo e quarto posto???


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2019)

RojoNero ha scritto:


> cosa cambia tra secondo,terzo e quarto posto???



Cambia che se inizia a scivolare anche dietro l'Inter rischia di "perdere il treno" e scendere sempre di più, alla prima mezza stagione sfortunata o con un sorprendente ritorno delle contendenti ecco che la frittata sarebbe fatta, secondo me questa è la sua paura principale


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> si che albiol è ceduto lo so. io penso che una cessione importante la faranno. vedremo.



Il principale candidato è Insigne, partirà quasi sicuramente.


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2019)

colpo interessante.
credo che la presenza di un grande allenatore stia portando de laurentis a spendere finalmente senza fare cassa continuamente con i suoi attaccanti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Giugno 2019)

E noi ci mettiamo un mese a pigliare un turco semi sconosciuto


----------



## sacchino (26 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



La Roma in due anni ha mandato via Strootman, Alisson, Naingolan, Derossi e Manolas..c'è qualcuno peggio di noi.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Giugno 2019)

Sembra che il Napoli abbia il si di Ibrahimovic, se prendono anche Verout e Ghoulam si avvicina a quello prima dell'infortunio avranno una bella rosa completa ed equilibrata verso l'alto


----------



## Davidoff (27 Giugno 2019)

Siamo lontani anni luce pure dal Napoli ormai, se fanno Manolas-James-Lozano senza cedere più di un big mercato da 9.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che Aurelio si è messo in testa di fare lo sgambetto a Maurizio quest'anno ?



Aurelio puo' mettersi in testa cio' che vuole o prendere pure Messi,la storia insegna da decenni che quando la fogna torinese si trova a dover affrontare dei campionati tirati o dei testa a testa se ne vedono di tutti i colori ovviamente tutto a favore loro.Conosci il caso Turone?Il caso Graziani?Il caso Ronaldo?E nello stesso anno il caso Bianconi ad Empoli?Il caso Muntari?Ti ricordi l'arbitraggio scandaloso di Collina nello scontro diretto del maggio 2005 a San Siro?Ti ricordi l'abominio dello scorso anno in Inter-juve?Tutti campionati in cui la fogna torinese si trovo'a sudare piu' del previsto,inutile dirti dove fini' lo scudetto in ognuno dei casi che ho citato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Giugno 2019)

Diawara quando lo accostavano a noi fino a qualche mese fa, lo davano anche a 40-50 milioni  vorrei proprio sapere chi li fa lavorare a questi, assurdo.

Colpaccio del Napoli se mantiene Koulibaly come pare. 
Roma a dir poco emblematica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Giugno 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi ci sono tre squadre palesemente superiori, l’Inda per Conte non per altro, ma noi siamo così fenomeni che l’anno prossimo faremo l’ennesima azione di beneficienza e lasceremo il quarto posto a una squadra a catso, tipo boh, il Brescia


Madonna serio, perdere il quarto posto il prossimo anno pare anche più difficile di quest'anno. 
Paura fottuta di non riuscirci manco quest'anno.


----------



## RojoNero (27 Giugno 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Cambia che se inizia a scivolare anche dietro l'Inter rischia di "perdere il treno" e scendere sempre di più, alla prima mezza stagione sfortunata o con un sorprendente ritorno delle contendenti ecco che la frittata sarebbe fatta, secondo me questa è la sua paura principale



il treno l'hanno perso da un pezzo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultima ora Sky: Kostas Manolas al Napoli è cosa fatta per 34 milioni di euro. Alla Roma andrà Amadou Diawara per 18 milioni + due di bonus. Manca solo l’ufficialità.



Alla fine il Napoli paga il greco 14-16 milioni: un'operazione del genere non avremmo potuto concluderla anche noi, magari inserendo come contropartita tecnica uno fra Andrè Silva e Cutrone?


----------

